# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > سوال: طریقه قفل کردن فایل اکسس؟؟؟

## DelphiFriend

سلام میشه بگید چطور میشه فایل های اکسس رو قفل کرد که کسی به طور مستقیم نتونه فایل رو باز کنه و فقط از طریق برنامه بشه فایل ها رو باز کرد؟

----------


## DelphiFriend

هیچ کس نیست بلد باشه.!!!؟؟؟

----------


## DelphiFriend

خواهش میکنم کسی چیزی بگه :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:

----------


## vcldeveloper

می تونید براش پسورد بزارید. درباره چگونگی باز کردن فایل های اکسس رمزدار در سایت توضیح داده شده. درباره چگونه رمزگذاشتن برای فایل های اکسس هم در تالار اکسس توضیح داده شده.

----------


## mafazel

دوست عزیز گویا شما میخواهید کاری کنید که فایل اکسس حتی با اکسس آفیس هم باز نشه و فقط از طریق برنامه شما باز بشه. تا وقتی حرفه ای نشدید خیلی دنبال اینجور کارها نرید. برای این کار باید فایل را دستکاری کنید و در برنامه خودتون اون دستکاری رو برگردونید تا بتوانید استفاده کنید. که این مسئله دردسرها و پیچیدگیهای خودش رو داره. یک برنامه بود که فایلهای pdf را دستکاری می کرد و فقط خودش میتونست باز کنه اما اون هر نسخه اش چند صد هزار تومان بود.
برای منظور شما منهم فکر میکنم ساده ترین و بهترین کار همون پسورد گذشتن روی فایل باشه که آقای کشاورز راهنمایی کردند. شما یک رمز رو از کاربر بگیرید و با یک الگوریتمی کمی تغییر بدید و رمز رو به بانک بدید. و موقع کار با فایل با گرفتن رمز و معکوس کردن الگوریتم تغییر رمز، فایل رو باز کنید. به این ترتیب کاربر با داشتن رمز برنامه شما باز هم نمیتونه در Access فایل رو باز کنه. برای اینکار باید باز کردن فایل اکسس رمز دار در دلفی و تغییر رمز بانک از طریق دلفی رو با جستجو در همین سایت یا اینترنت پیدا کنید.

----------


## DelphiFriend

سلام
من به کمک تالار اکسس طريقه رمز گزاري روي فايل هاي اکسس رو آموختم ولي توي اتصالش با استفاده از *AdoTable* به دلفي مشکل دارم .
ممنون ميشم کسي من رو راهنمايي کنه

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولي توي اتصالش با استفاده از *AdoTable* به دلفي مشکل دارم .


راهنمای چگونگی اتصال به بانک اکسس رمزدار در تالار دلفی موچود هست، لطفا جستجو کنید.

----------


## delphiprog3000

با سلام.

دوست من شاید بتونی از این لینکها ایده بگیری.

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=114502

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=114340

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=101886

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=103615

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=102962

موفق باشید................

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

سلام به دوستان
منم اين مشكل رو دارم ولي هرچقدر جستجو كردم چيزي پيدا نكردم در لينكهاي بالا هم صحبتهايي شده ولي هيچكدوم مشخصا به اين سوال جواب ندادن كه چطور از طريق دلفي و بوسيله ADO ميشه به يك ديتابيس اكسس كه رمز داره وصل شد؟
دوستان محترم لطفا دقيقتر راهنمايي بفرمائيد
با تشكر

----------


## M aJi D

سلام.
فكر كنم طريقه قفل گذاشتن رو بانك اكسس رو بلدين پس فقط اتصال با دلفي رو ميگم.
تو گزينه هاي adoقسمتconnection stringرا باز كنيد 1صفحه كوچك با مسير بانك داخلش باز مي شه انتهاي دستورا دستور زير را بنويسيد:

                                                                       " "=jet oledb:database password;
موفق باشيد

----------


## مهدی شیرازی

با سلام و تشکر
میشه بگید این دستور آخر رو که گفتید برای چی هست؟  (" "=jet oledb:database password;)

----------


## gholami146

برای ارتباط با بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس از طریق پسورد

----------


## gholami146

شما نیازی نیست که پسورد رو خودتون در کانکشن استرینگ بنویسید در کامپوننت ADOTable گزینه ای داره بنام یوزر و پسور که میتونید در اون بخش این گزینه رو تنظیم کنید
نام یوزر رو Admin و پسورد رو همون چیزی بزارید که برای بانکتون در نظر گرفتین
و اما در مورد اینکه هیچ کس بجز استفاده از برنامه شما نتونه به بانک دسترسی داشته باشه این شدنی نیست چون برنامه هایی برای ریکاوری پسورد های گم شده فایل های اکسس وجود داره
موفق باشید

----------


## bemilove

من یک دیتابیس اکسس دارم که پسورد داره.....یک اپلیکیشن اکسس هم دارم که داخلش لینک به دیتابیس اولی داره....چطورباید با این دیتابیس قفل شده ارتباط بگیرم..(پسورد میدانم)

----------

